
Calming Anxiety in Autism with Rhythmic Entrainment Intervention (REI) Drumming - andrewfromx
https://www.stronginstitute.com/resources/calming-anxiety-based-behaviors-in-autism-with-rei.html
======
andrewfromx
from ted talk drummer about trick to sleep
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5dE25ANU0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5dE25ANU0k)

